# Lets get some calls rollin!



## ranger07 (Jul 7, 2012)

RNT short barrel. I love to hear different ppl and different calls. Lets hear um.


----------



## Timbertalker (Jul 7, 2012)

Heres a video from a online contest I did on another forum a while back.


----------



## Smokey73 (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice..


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## ranger07 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sounds wonderful fellas come on w some more!


----------



## Smokey73 (Jul 8, 2012)

here is some real duck calling


----------



## ranger07 (Jul 8, 2012)

No doubt.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 8, 2012)

Smokey73 said:


> here is some real duck calling



Keith makes a very nice call as well. The PureDuck is a great all around call.


----------



## Smokey73 (Jul 8, 2012)

i was impressed with them all...out of my league for sure


----------



## Skyjacker (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey Smokey.  How much you want for the call in your avatar?


----------



## Smokey73 (Jul 8, 2012)

Dude......that's a TAYLOR MADE CALL..  would take ALOT  $$$$$$ to buy it ...


----------



## Skyjacker (Jul 8, 2012)

Smokey73 said:


> Dude......that's a TAYLOR MADE CALL..  would take ALOT  $$$$$$ to buy it ...



I know what it is.  I own a couple myself. Just checking.


----------



## ranger07 (Jul 8, 2012)

Meat


----------



## ranger07 (Jul 8, 2012)

Just gets me primed up!


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 8, 2012)

ranger07 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=uFmF9BcI_xo
> 
> Just gets me primed up!



Short barrel is another great call. I like having it paired with my mondo...can cover everything I need with those two.


----------



## kenway (Jul 8, 2012)

*Here's a little routine*


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 8, 2012)

Sounds good Kenway.


----------



## ranger07 (Jul 8, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Short barrel is another great call. I like having it paired with my mondo...can cover everything I need with those two.


Yea I havent ran a call other than that short barrel in 3 yrs, except for a winglock a guy gave me but I never hunted it.
That short barrel is the only one Ill hunt.

Kenway that's a good deal there I've always wanted to run a HOBO but never have.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 8, 2012)

Here is my calls, But have I do have 3 new W/F calls coming. 1 Day I will Learn how to run them.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jul 8, 2012)

Smokey73 said:


> here is some real duck calling



Looks and sounds like there calling people not real ducks.


----------



## Smokey73 (Jul 8, 2012)

Woods Savvy said:


> Looks and sounds like there calling people not real ducks.



IF you don't think those guys can call in more ducks than the average ...wood duck caller you sir are ...


----------



## Smokey73 (Jul 8, 2012)

Woods Savvy said:


> Looks and sounds like there calling people not real ducks.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jul 8, 2012)

All I said is there calling people not real ducks. They sound good for main street. I have many friends that call in compation and I think it's a good thing. I'm sure they will kill more ducks then the average duck hunter. All I'm saying is there calling people not real ducks.


----------



## Skyjacker (Jul 9, 2012)

I've hunted with Keith Allen.  I can assure you that guy can call ducks better than anyone. 

Stage competition is different from meat calling.  Its judged completely different.  Most sounds in a stage competition you'll never hear a duck make, but they are still proven to work in the field.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jul 9, 2012)

Skyjacker said:


> I've hunted with Keith Allen.  I can assure you that guy can call ducks better than anyone.
> 
> Stage competition is different from meat calling.  Its judged completely different.  Most sounds in a stage competition you'll never hear a duck make, but they are still proven to work in the field.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 9, 2012)

Woods Savvy said:


>


 Your waisting your breath..
They do sound good and not knockin anyone,  Duck calling and turkey calling contest are both a like. You run your calls total different than what you would in the field turkey or duck hunting. Thank GOD ducks brain are the size of a pea.
Good luck to all you contest callers. 
Besafe
Larry


----------



## LipRip'r (Jul 9, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Sounds good Kenway.



X2!  The ICU2 is the go to call on my lanyard too BTW...I can't blow it like that but even I can make it sound decent


----------



## ranger07 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've never set foot in a competition myself. Im far and away from that. I hunt, that's it. Them boys sho do sound good tho. Kinda like a race car crankin up on saturday night at dirt track in Mid GA, just gets ya zoned.


----------



## ranger07 (Jul 9, 2012)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Here is my calls, But have I do have 3 new W/F calls coming. 1 Day I will Learn how to run them.



I'll take a safe bet you run um better than you let on.


----------



## Smokey73 (Jul 9, 2012)

ranger07 said:


> I'll take a safe bet you run um better than you let on.





YOU LOST THAT BET


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 9, 2012)

Smokey73 said:


> YOU LOST THAT BET



You must know me.......  I was told it not how you run them, it how you look!!!!


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jul 9, 2012)

Now guys, It's all about how you feel when you are running your calls.  A smart man once told me that If you are where the ducks want to be then even a bad caller can look good. 

Keith Allen can blow a mean duck call and he makes a lot of money doing it


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 9, 2012)

duckcutter788 said:


> Keith Allen can blow a mean duck call and he makes a lot of money doing it



Heck I though I had the best Job (RETIRED) I make enough money to Waterfowl...


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jul 9, 2012)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Heck I though I had the best Job (RETIRED) I make enough money to Waterfowl...



Larry if we could find a way to make good money duck hunting then that would be the best job. Keith makes his living in the duck hunting field.. He was at Avery and now he's a Banded Calls.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jul 9, 2012)

duckcutter788 said:


> Now guys, It's all about how you feel when you are running your calls.  A smart man once told me that If you are where the ducks want to be then even a bad caller can look good.
> 
> Keith Allen can blow a mean duck call and he makes a lot of money doing it



That smart man was obviously trying to help you. Anytime you want to take this to the woods you know we're i stay. The best thing for you is to stay on the stage.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jul 9, 2012)

I think what i said is pretty accurate. The man said they are real duck callers but they are on a stage calling people. I never said they sounded bad are they are not killers. It's funny how all the thespian's get mad just because I said they were calling people.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jul 9, 2012)

Woods Savvy said:


> That smart man was obviously trying to help you. Anytime you want to take this to the woods you know we're i stay. The best thing for you is to stay on the stage.



Ok, I will take the bait on this one. You know where I stay also, ( I just don't stay as much as you) I asked several times last year to see you in action, but I never was given the option to see it.... And all this stuff about Stage verses the woods, is for the birds. If you can do it on stage you can do it in the woods. The only things is knowing when and how to do it in the woods, and that changes everyday.....


----------



## Smokey73 (Jul 9, 2012)

ok....here is the deal,i know d.c788 only bye what ive heard down the grape vine,but i would put my $ on HIM in the woods,blind& ect  duck or goose call...regardless the call.....your turn  not-so-savvy


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jul 9, 2012)

He was just try to ruffle my feathers, but I can't wait for our competition, but It is hardly far, because he hunts almost everyday, and I can only hunt 20-25 days in Arkansas. He can do it with the best..If he could just get rid of Larry he would be OK in my book, but Larry keeps holding him back


----------



## Smokey73 (Jul 9, 2012)

duckcutter788 said:


> He was just try to ruffle my feathers, but I can't wait for our competition, but It is hardly far, because he hunts almost everyday, and I can only hunt 20-25 days in Arkansas. He can do it with the best..If he could just get rid of Larry he would be OK in my book, but Larry keeps holding him back



i understand dc..i mean on level playing field..you know something out of the norm...but anyway,im just trash talking myself ...all for fun...


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 9, 2012)

duckcutter788 said:


> He was just try to ruffle my feathers, but I can't wait for our competition, but It is hardly far, because he hunts almost everyday, and I can only hunt 20-25 days in Arkansas. He can do it with the best..If he could just get rid of Larry he would be OK in my book, but Larry keeps holding him back



I am so glad that everyone hates me. But my  real friends know me. I am the hardest working waterfowl hunter out there. Plus I have neat toys. They just wont let me run my calls!!!!!!!
Plus DC788 I remember the comments. When I am in Arkansas in the timber this year and you or seating in a classroom with all them rugrats. You call and ask if there is any water or ducks!!!!
1 other thing Wood savvy will tell you, If you are waiting on me, I am aready there!!!! Your are the one late!!!!


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jul 9, 2012)

Larry Young Jr said:


> I am so glad that everyone hates me. But my  real friends know me. I am the hardest working waterfowl hunter out there. Plus I have neat toys. They just wont let me run my calls!!!!!!!
> Plus DC788 I remember the comments. When I am in Arkansas in the timber this year and you or seating in a classroom with all them rugrats. You call and ask if there is any water or ducks!!!!
> 1 other thing Wood savvy will tell you, If you are waiting on me, I am aready there!!!! Your are the one late!!!!



What would I do if not for great friends..


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 9, 2012)

duckcutter788 said:


> what would i do if not for great friends..



dream


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jul 9, 2012)

Now why do you need to bring Larry into this. I can assure you when Larry says hes going to do something you can take it to the bank. Theres No need to explain yourself Larry your a good man. But know that Dc has brought you into this I think the stakes just went up. I know Larry's good for at least $500.00 and I need some new decoys, I say we throw 2 dozen new Dakota's in the deal.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm still trying to determine what I just brought Larry in on?  So what you want to bet on? 

OK, please understand that I'm messing with you, but so you are saying on the same piece of land without scouting, talking to anyone else that you would destroy me in duck hunting?


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jul 10, 2012)

duckcutter788 said:


> I'm still trying to determine what I just brought Larry in on?  So what you want to bet on?
> 
> OK, please understand that I'm messing with you, but so you are saying on the same piece of land without scouting, talking to anyone else that you would destroy me in duck hunting?



Cmon i never said that I was going to destroy you. You blow a good duck call. I think all is good with a little compation in the woods.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jul 10, 2012)

Dang this thread is painful to read....


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jul 10, 2012)

Woods Savvy said:


> Cmon i never said that I was going to destroy you. You blow a good duck call. I think all is good with a little compation in the woods.



I agree, I'm ready anytime..


----------



## Skyjacker (Jul 10, 2012)

Woods Savvy said:


>



Not sure what's so funny.  Have you met Keith Allen?  
Here's his resume.

http://www.callingducks.com/caller_details.aspx?ID=9

I've never in my life heard a duck make any type of hail call.  But when you hunt open water and see ducks in the stratosphere, I've gotten the ducks attention with a hail call and seen others do it too.  Now do I continue to blow a hail call once I got their attention?  No.  But it has its place in being used in the field and I've seen it done many times effectively.  If you don't hunt a lot of open water then I can see where you haven't.  That's pretty much all I hunt.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 10, 2012)

Skyjacker, open water to wood savvy is a road bed. But he is not knocking anyone. W.savvy,DC788 and myself are friends. We hunt some of the same places and sometimes hunt togather. You seeing two good callers messing around. I am sure mr. Allen is a good caller and hunter, if not he wouldnt be making aliving doing it.


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Jul 10, 2012)

Timbertalker said:


> Heres a video from a online contest I did on another forum a while back.




IMO, best calling on this thread.  Gotta love that bark.


----------



## ranger07 (Jul 10, 2012)

^ I agree, great sound.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 10, 2012)

I like it too....


----------



## Timbertalker (Jul 11, 2012)

Idk about all that! But thanks anyways.

On a side note. Wood savvy, a little bird told me you sound pretty dang good on olt. Sound file??


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jul 11, 2012)

sounds even better on a speck call...


----------



## clent586 (Jul 11, 2012)

Timbertalker said:


> Idk about all that! But thanks anyways.
> 
> On a side note. Wood savvy, a little bird told me you sound pretty dang good on olt. Sound file??



Here is a soundfile of WS.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jul 11, 2012)

clent586 said:


> Here is a soundfile of WS.



That call is going to have a dog in the hunt this year.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 11, 2012)

You think it sounds good on that video? You should hear it in the timber.... Yes he can run a speck call too.


----------



## Timbertalker (Jul 11, 2012)

Now that's the best one on the tread! I forgot about that video Clent. I was thinking that was someone else for some reason.


----------



## kenway (Jul 11, 2012)

not a big fan of cutdown calls have blown a few but im more on the regular calls there two different types of calling.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jul 11, 2012)

kenway said:


> not a big fan of cutdown calls have blown a few but im more on the regular calls there two different types of calling.[/QUOTE
> These calls have been around a long time. With the right person running. Them there is no other call made that will compete in the woods.


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Jul 11, 2012)

kenway said:


> not a big fan of cutdown calls have blown a few but im more on the regular calls there two different types of calling.




Two different types of calling:  1. A call that actually sounds like a wild duck.  2.  A call that sounds like a downtown stuttgart calling contest.  Ill take #1.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 11, 2012)

I just let wood savvy call for me. Plus he wont let me run my calls.


----------



## kenway (Jul 12, 2012)

ugabulldog you are right besides they both work in the woods have hnted with both the cutdowns are faster to learn how to blow you can do alot more on a hobo or rnt or any other call. im just saying i have a lot of friends that can blow a cutdown but cant blow a regular call there easier to use than a regular call long as you got enough air.lol


----------



## kenway (Jul 12, 2012)

And i ant never heard a duck bark like them calls. they work yes cause iv limited out on the cutdown many of times but a regular call sound more like a duck...


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 12, 2012)

All calls work and they just dont kill any birds!!! You got to use a shotgun to do that.
But in the timber a Cutdown works the best, if you got someone who can run it., I saw it work day after day and the were a ton people blowing everything from RNT's, Duck/commards, zicks, etc.....  Open day last year we called the birds down and group next to us that set up 50 yards down from us had mojoes 6 of them and the birds did fly to the mojoes. It was not their calling because it sound like poopy.


----------



## kenway (Jul 12, 2012)

i agree they are louder with quacks and stuff but if your where the birds want to be you can just feed and they will land on you. and do agree it ant the calls that kill the ducks its the gun and that might be what i need to work on.lol


----------



## Vmarsh (Jul 12, 2012)

there are always lots of variables, but in the woods with fifty-leven-hundred of your closest friends around it can come down to the call. 

i love a good tug of war in the woods.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 12, 2012)

kenway said:


> i agree they are louder with quacks and stuff but if your where the birds want to be you can just feed and they will land on you. and do agree it ant the calls that kill the ducks its the gun and that might be what i need to work on.lol



ME too and I am going to W/S Cutdown school!!!!!!


----------



## Timbertalker (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't agree that a olt is easier to blow at all. I started out on a rnt and blew one for a while. Olt's can do the same thing any j-frame can do with the right man behind it. When you are standing right beside a olt it doesn't sound that great but back up 150 yards and tell me that doesn't sound like ducks!


----------



## Vmarsh (Jul 12, 2012)

Timbertalker said:


> Olt's can do the same thing any j-frame can do with the right man behind it.


----------



## kenway (Jul 13, 2012)

a olt doesnt sound as real as other calls it works and lands ducks but you cant make an olt sound like real ducks as good as a regular call they are good calls but you cant get the realism like a rnt or echo or other calls but killing ducks there great.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jul 13, 2012)

kenway said:


> a olt doesnt sound as real as other calls it works and lands ducks but you cant make an olt sound like real ducks as good as a regular call they are good calls but you cant get the realism like a rnt or echo or other calls but killing ducks there great.



 tone def or never heard a raft of mallerds in the woods. The only reason they brought the mojo back into the woods was because of RNT and echo calls to level the playing field.


----------



## dukslayer10 (Jul 13, 2012)

This is my first try with a competition call. Still working on it but for only having the two days I would say it is not too bad.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151249498986102


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jul 13, 2012)

Sounds good for 2 days. You going to come to the state Contest this year?


----------



## dukslayer10 (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm not sure. I will be there all 3 days if ya know what I mean. Can't really say why on here. But I am still contemplating about it. Still need to do a lot of practicing.


----------



## Vmarsh (Jul 13, 2012)

dukslayer10 said:


> I'm not sure. I will be there all 3 days if ya know what I mean. Can't really say why on here. But I am still contemplating about it. Still need to do a lot of practicing.



there is no substitute for stage time!


----------



## dukslayer10 (Jul 13, 2012)

Haha. I hear ya. I blew in the Two man team like 2 years ago with my buddy. But yeah getting up there on that stage makes a world of difference. If I continue to make progress with it. I may consider it more.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jul 14, 2012)

You would enjoy and it would also give you a boost for next year, Besides Vmarsh needs people to talk with back stage. lol


----------



## dukslayer10 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hahaha I will think about it


----------



## ranger07 (Jul 14, 2012)

I've never run a cutdown. I've heard plenty of good about um. I've gotten so use to my short barrel I've been reserved about other calls. So, all this talk and it being the off season, you guys have me thinking of buying one. Are they all similar bores? Which one has the least or most back pressure? Im partial to a short barrel so you know which back pressure and bore combo I favor. I know they have a much bigger bore but which cutdown would you suggest? Now that you know what I like in a call.


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Jul 14, 2012)

ranger07 said:


> I've never run a cutdown. I've heard plenty of good about um. I've gotten so use to my short barrel I've been reserved about other calls. So, all this talk and it being the off season, you guys have me thinking of buying one. Are they all similar bores? Which one has the least or most back pressure? Im partial to a short barrel so you know which back pressure and bore combo I favor. I know they have a much bigger bore but which cutdown would you suggest? Now that you know what I like in a call.




www.fowlfieldcalls.com 

Give Clent a call and he'll get you set up.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 14, 2012)

ranger07 said:


> I've never run a cutdown. I've heard plenty of good about um. I've gotten so use to my short barrel I've been reserved about other calls. So, all this talk and it being the off season, you guys have me thinking of buying one. Are they all similar bores? Which one has the least or most back pressure? Im partial to a short barrel so you know which back pressure and bore combo I favor. I know they have a much bigger bore but which cutdown would you suggest? Now that you know what I like in a call.



You cannot compare a short barrel to a cutdown. And you cannot run a cutdown like a short barrel. Do yourself a favor, call Clent @ FowlField and pick up a molded timber thief. Watch some KM and Lester Capps vids on YouTube and learn to run it.


----------



## Smokey73 (Jul 14, 2012)

dukslayer10 said:


> This is my first try with a competition call. Still working on it but for only having the two days I would say it is not too bad.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151249498986102



lets see, 
Cochran Ga + duck-call + a good comp routine = ------ . good luck in the future ,your coming along good.


----------



## Timbertalker (Jul 14, 2012)

Cutdowns have little to no back pressure. I've blow allot of different cuts and Clent has a dang good call. I know on most forums everyone just suggest one of the call makers on the forum cause they know him But he truly has a great call. Anyone that ask me which one they should get that's what I tell them. Just don't expect to get it that day and be able too sound like km. it's take a lot of time and practice. You have to present the air allot different than you would in a regular. In a regular call its constant air pressure but in a cut it is short, fast, hard burst of air.


----------



## ranger07 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for the advice fellas. I feel like I should be able to adapt to it pretty quick. I'm not so sure about a molded call tho I've never liked um. Acrylic is what I like but I dont know how it would be for a cutdown. I would assume a wood cutdown would be the least attractive because of the swelling and changing tone, but you know what they say about assuming.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Im gonna post my video up tomorrow and show yall how not to call a duck!


----------



## 12mcrebel (Jul 14, 2012)

is it ok to put a little voice in a cutdown?


----------



## Timbertalker (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeah. You can hear me from five foot away sometimes humming it.


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 11, 2012)

http://i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg577/deast1988/EBC73639-7A75-4DA4-96D1-DD7AD9F6E69F-6012-00000A8D6A57F412.mp4

http://i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg577/deast1988/582E5F58-DF8F-48AC-BB7C-005516E5CF2F-6012-00000A8D37645570.mp4

Here's my try !


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 11, 2012)

One day im gonna figure this youtube thing out and post my routine.  As far as keith allen goes,  hes the man.  The first time i hunted with him, i thought what the heck is this idiot doing.  He was making sounds on that call that a duck cant even make.  he made a believer out of me when called ducks down from 500yds high.  He uses some of that "people calling" to get the birds attention then he just outright lays it to em.  I seriously saw him break 4 birds from a huge group that was so high they looked like gnats.  He did it with a dang 30 or so secound hail call followed by a louder shorter one.  Needless to say i payed real close attention to the things he said about calling. He also busted my wallet for one of them pureduck cocobolo and acrylics.


----------

